
Who are the top startup marketers you follow that help you scale your startup? - niko-velikov
Hey there,<p>As a marketer I always look for the latest trends and techniques, so I&#x27;ve decided to ask you: if you follow any good marketers \ growth - hackers that help you grow your startups in 2019.<p>My questions are quite simple:<p>#1. Who do you follow?<p>#2. What are your favorite blogs \ websites \ podcasts about growing your company?<p>#marketing
======
tmaly
I use to really like inbound.org as I could ask questions and professional
marketers would chime in. Sadly it was shut down and replaced with HubSpot. It
was not the same anymore.

